# 4 cross river barbed wire fences on South boulder creek



## MikeG (Mar 6, 2004)

This is a tough one. Certainly the 'no trespassing' sign is out of line. Its a navigable waterway so you have every right to be on the water (just not the bank or bottom). The question is whether its really worth fighting for. Coming from Wyoming I can say that there is a legitimate reason to string fence across a creek as livestock will cross when the water is low. Seems unclear if that was the purpose here or if decapitation was. The single strand seems suspect as it would be of limited use for keeping critters in or out. I'd go to the Boulder Gov't website and see who owns the property and then call Open Space and get their take on it. Make sure to post, i'd like to hear where this goes.


----------



## jaansdornea (Apr 29, 2008)

MikeG said:


> This is a tough one. Certainly the 'no trespassing' sign is out of line. Its a navigable waterway so you have every right to be on the water (just not the bank or bottom). The question is whether its really worth fighting for. Coming from Wyoming I can say that there is a legitimate reason to string fence across a creek as livestock will cross when the water is low. Seems unclear if that was the purpose here or if decapitation was. The single strand seems suspect as it would be of limited use for keeping critters in or out. I'd go to the Boulder Gov't website and see who owns the property and then call Open Space and get their take on it. Make sure to post, i'd like to hear where this goes.


good advice -- I'll follow up on this. Whatever the end result, boaters beware, this run is bull shit -- DON'T DO THIS. You can get really hurt!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Jason,

Thanks for the info on this (literally) backyard run. Hopefully folks will know not to make the same mistake you made.

One thing that strikes me however is that putting on solo during peak runoff just before dark to boat a run you have never been on and have no beta on and where you know there won't be any other boaters and that flows through private property sounds like a recipe for trouble.

There's a lot of potential there to turn an "outing" into an "adventure."

Also, its my understanding that "Navigible water" is a lot more complicated than it sounds and paddling a kayak down a stream doesn't make it "navigible" under law. There's a lot of qualifying language in the definition regarding historic use for commercial purposes that actually rules out most of the rivers in Colorado. 

-AH


----------



## jaansdornea (Apr 29, 2008)

you are absolutely right Andy -- bad judgment call on my part for sure. That won't happen again.


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

cut the wires.


----------



## goldcamp (Aug 9, 2006)

*Falling Down....*

That the type of shit that makes we want to cracks some skulls with a paddle. You want to try to kill me because I'm on creek running thru your land, WTF.


----------



## Dogger (Jun 17, 2008)

I know this is an old post but I am just curious what happened or if you ever found out what the sitch was. Also, are you able to hit a roll? I mean if I saw barbed wire I would be underwater in a hurry. 

You still don't know if there is wire underwater which would really suck, but hey when you take on an adventure like you did, all by yourself.... then I would have to assume you were prepared to die.


----------



## WELDER DAN (Jun 15, 2009)

Last year We did south boulder creek from eldorado springs into marshall, just to check it out. There were a few scary dams that had to be portaged, as well as barb wire everywhere. There was a low bridge that we tucked under but I dont advise it. We did this run at dusk and the barb wire was barely visible. The creek was only 18 inches deep, so when we encountered a fence over the creek we just got out and stood up. It is my understanding that in colorado, fences historically are for keeping livestock out of your yard. But further research shows that those laws have been updated. "It is unlawful for any person to willfully break down or cause to be broken down any fence or gate or to leave open any gate in such fence." Colorado Livestock Laws
Most of the creeks that are fenced are only runnable for 6 weeks out of the year. The landowner has to contain his livestock. Here is my solution. A single cable strung over the creek at least 48" above highwater line. Attached to that cable are multiple "pickets" made of wood or PVC pipe 48" long. The pickets have a hole drilled thru them 3" from the end. There are multiple pickets spaced 12" or so apart strung along the cable using PVC pipe as a spacer between the pickets. This configuration creates a curtain of pickets that hang from the cable. Livestock perceive a fence, but boaters can slip through by pushing the pickets to the side. Sales pitch to landowner: This design does not collect debris and need the regular maintenence of a barbwire fence, and it also keeps boaters from disturbing your fence.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Welder Dan- that there picket fence is uses in Vail....on Gore Creek for Elk Crossing. Like you said, it works great for floating and minimal debris catchment.


----------

